# Jumping Critique!



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I think you have an AWESOME foundation there! Great job!
:]


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Really?! Thanks!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_It's pretty good for second time. Just keep practicing. 

By the way, I *love* your saddle blanket! I've been looking for one like that for so long, but no luck. 
_


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

You look great for only jumping your second time!!
That horse, i want to say arab, is really pretty too!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Is there anything specific I can and should be working on to get better?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ I'd say anchoring your heels and keeping your leg at the girth. The third picture is where your leg should be, in the first two it has slipped back. Others might have more advice.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that something you can do is lunge your horse over jumps so then he/she will jump it. It looked to me that it was just stepping over it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I think that something you can do is lunge your horse over jumps so then he/she will jump it. It looked to me that it was just stepping over it.


Has nothing to do with whether the horse needs lunge work or not - has to do with the rider not supporting to the base of the fence and driving forward. 

If the horse doesn't have aid from his/her rider - then the result is this.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Has nothing to do with whether the horse needs lunge work or not - has to do with the rider not supporting to the base of the fence and driving forward.
> 
> If the horse doesn't have aid from his/her rider - then the result is this.


So to put it simply, I was doing it all wrong?


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay first your horse is beautiful.
now on to the critique.
your leg slipped back,heels down. your horse isnt using his legs to jump hes sloppy he needs to have both legs push up and bent over it using his strength. Also your pushing yourself ahead of your horse wait for your horse and dont get on his neck.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you're looking awesome for only having jumped twice!! Give yourself a pat on the back!

I really like how your eyes are up and you're looking where you're going. I really like that you haven't completely collapsed downwards and instead just let your hip angle close slightly. I like your back. 
What I would suggest is really sinking your weight into your heels. Do lots of flatwork in the two-point position, that will solidify your leg. Ask your trainer to put you on the lunge line so you can just work on your lower leg. It is not atrocious by any means, but your leg is what anchors you. 
Another exercise you can do on the flat is just letting your reins go, getting up into two point, and keeping your arms out to the side like an airplane. Try to not tip forwards or flop back in the saddle. It will take a while to find a balance point and build the muscle you need, but really think of your heel being down and solid and being an anchor for you. You want your balance to come from your legs and over your saddle, not in your arms, so being able to ride in two point without reins and without touching the horse's neck will be totally beneficial. 
Another suggestion I have for you is to work on a crest release. The first picture shows you're hanging a little on her mouth with your inside rein. The contact is still soft, but for a beginner jumper I'd rather see just a tinch more give. 
Now, about your two point: You don't seem to be getting ahead, which is great, and I like seeing a beginner up in a two point approaching the fence rather than sitting back and ending up left behind, so that's absolutely fine in my opinion. 
I think once you solidify your lower leg and sink more into your heel, you're going to be golden!!
Oh, and remember to keep your chest just a tiiiiny bit more open.

In my humble opinion, girlie, you're doing fantastic.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> Has nothing to do with whether the horse needs lunge work or not - has to do with the rider not supporting to the base of the fence and driving forward.
> 
> If the horse doesn't have aid from his/her rider - then the result is this.


MIE, I normally find your jumping critiques to be quite good, but this post was a little rude and not at all helpful to the OP.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I think you're looking awesome for only having jumped twice!! Give yourself a pat on the back!
> 
> I really like how your eyes are up and you're looking where you're going. I really like that you haven't completely collapsed downwards and instead just let your hip angle close slightly. I like your back.
> What I would suggest is really sinking your weight into your heels. Do lots of flatwork in the two-point position, that will solidify your leg. Ask your trainer to put you on the lunge line so you can just work on your lower leg. It is not atrocious by any means, but your leg is what anchors you.
> ...


I agree with this - you're off to a great start and for your first time this is great. Your position is good, and with the focus of sinking your weight into the heel and relaxing (work on exhaling at the base of the jump) you will be even more secure in your position and able to move up. I love that you're starting small and taking your time. When not jumping, work on your jumping position by spending a lot of time in two point and working to sink your weight into your heels and keep your leg soft and relaxed wrapping around the horse. Good luck!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I wouldnt worry too much about the horse steping over the jump. That is probably the most natural thing to it, with a small jump. Some horses no mater how much impulsion will still just step over it. If you could choose between steping over something and jumping it you'd probably choose steping.

Your 2-point looks good, I like how your not too far out of the saddle. You are a little early but like the others say that is ok because you don't need to worry about refusals and stuff at this point. The only thing I think you need to work on is keeping those heels down.

You have an amasing foundation and look very impressive for your second time jumping!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree with JDI's critique. And I love your little arab!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

CJ82Sky said:


> I agree with this - you're off to a great start and for your first time this is great. Your position is good, and with the focus of sinking your weight into the heel and *relaxing (work on exhaling at the base of the jump)* you will be even more secure in your position and able to move up. I love that you're starting small and taking your time. When not jumping, work on your jumping position by spending a lot of time in two point and working to sink your weight into your heels and keep your leg soft and relaxed wrapping around the horse. Good luck!


I like this!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MIEventer*  
_Has nothing to do with whether the horse needs lunge work or not - has to do with the rider not supporting to the base of the fence and driving forward. 

If the horse doesn't have aid from his/her rider - then the result is this._




> MIE, I normally find your jumping critiques to be quite good, but this post was a little rude and not at all helpful to the OP.


Well, I wasn't giving a critique. My response wasn't even to the OP. Thanks.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIEventer*
> _Has nothing to do with whether the horse needs lunge work or not - has to do with the rider not supporting to the base of the fence and driving forward.
> 
> ...


The end result is... what then? I'm completely lost.


Sorry Dressage, not meaning to hijack your thread.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I think that something you can do is lunge your horse over jumps so then he/she will jump it. It looked to me that it was just stepping over it.


 
Maybe go back and read the post previous to my first and you'll see why I commented what I commented.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> Has nothing to do with whether the horse needs lunge work or not - has to do with the rider not supporting to the base of the fence and driving forward.
> 
> If the horse doesn't have aid from his/her rider - then the result is this.


From this post, it sounds like you are saying that if the rider doesn't support the horse at the base of the jump and dives forward, the end result is the OP? I believe this is what she thought too.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

How so? If you go back to my origional post on page #1 - you will clearly see that I copied and pasted the comment IluvJunior said, and clearly posted in regards to what she said. 

Did I say "to the OP?" anywhere at all in my post?? Did I say "this comment, even though I copied and pasted what Iluvjunior just said - is directed to the OP"??

IluvJunior suggested to correct the pony by lunging him over fences, when the pony is only doing what his rider is asking.

I have nothing to add as to what has already been said. My comment was directed to Iluvjunior.

Don't assume anything.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

MIeventer: I didn't mean that he was doing anything wrong, I meant so that he gets both his feet picked up. In my opinion that's how to teach them to jump is lunging them and free jumping them. Is this not correct??

By the way Liz you look awesome for your second time jumping  forgot to add that the first time!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> MIeventer: I didn't mean that he was doing anything wrong, I meant so that he gets both his feet picked up. In my opinion that's how to teach them to jump is lunging them and free jumping them. Is this not correct??


A good way to teach a horse to tuck up and round over fences is by doing bigger fences, in grids. 

The OP has only been jumping just very minimally and is just starting out. She is more focused on her form, which is very important especially at the early stages - and I wouldn't be focsed on the impulsion or asking for a more forward rhythm from the horse at all.

When the rider is ready, at that point - she will beable to close her lower leg around her horses girth, and use her seat for a more forward momentum out of her pony.

But right now, I wouldn't even be worried about that, nor what her pony looks like going over a small x rail - if I were her coach, I would be totally 100% focused on what she is doing in the saddle form wise.

Solidifying form now, at an early stage is a fabulous way to give the rider the essential tools needed for when she is ready to merge forward in her training.

The Lunge Line is a great idea - personally I would put the OP on a lunge line with her pony - so that the OP can focus directly on herself and where she is in the saddle, instead of having to not only worry about where she is, and where her pony is at the same time.

I think she's doing a great job as it is for her 2nd time only over fences.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> MIE, I normally find your jumping critiques to be quite good, but this post was a little rude and not at all helpful to the OP.


Wouldn't it be a whole lot less rude to PM a question to a poster or to ask the poster what they meant instead of calling them rude?

So, my question to you is this: In what way was MIE rude? I didn't read her post as rude. I do think that it's easy to mistake plain speaking individuals as rude, especially on the internet when we cannot use facial expression and tone of voice to interpret their messages.


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

OK, time to get this thread back on track...

To the OP - you have a wonderful position for just your second time jumping, there are just a couple of little things that need working on:

1. Your heels are slipping up a little, as JDI said flatwork in two point position will go a long way to help this, just around and around and around until you feel like your legs will fall off 

2. In the 3rd photo you look to be standing in your stirrups rather than folding from your hips as in the first two photos, it can happen when you get a little bit ahead of yourself rather than waiting for the horse to lift you out of the saddle.

Aside from that, your position is really really good considering you are just starting to jump! Keep up the great work


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Good grief. I'm not overtaking this thread with some useless banter.
Joshie, that post is also not contributing anything to this thread. The OP was upset by MIE's remark, and I thought it was out-of-place too, so I made a comment. 

Anything to do with MIE's comment can be dropped now, as we have figured it out. Thank you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lifeofriley said:


> OK, time to get this thread back on track...
> 
> To the OP - you have a wonderful position for just your second time jumping, there are just a couple of little things that need working on:
> 
> ...


Good advice! I had to :lol: at the bolded part... funny cause it's true.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

First of all, thank you to everyone who gave me a critique, I now definetly have plenty I can work on!!  I'll try to get some pics taken of me next time I jump so I can just add them to this thread and see if I followed the advice. 

I just wanted to clarify that at first, I was a little offended at what MIEventer posted in her first post. I know it was clearly directed at me, but it sure felt like it. So thanks everyone for clarifying what exactly it meant. 

Thanks again!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

your horse is being very sweet to you, she'll help you learn lots. can she jump well?


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

Try keeping you heels down and that is it ya look great


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm jealous! I just started crossrails and wouldn't even dream of taking a photo. You look great - I am impressed and hope to look that "together" sometime.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

YAY LIZ!!!!!! I think you look awsome, then again im a western girl lol. But still, i think for only your second time it looks good!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

CJ82Sky said:


> I agree with this - you're off to a great start and for your first time this is great. Your position is good, and with the focus of sinking your weight into the heel and relaxing (work on exhaling at the base of the jump) you will be even more secure in your position and able to move up. I love that you're starting small and taking your time. When not jumping, work on your jumping position by spending a lot of time in two point and working to sink your weight into your heels and keep your leg soft and relaxed wrapping around the horse. Good luck!


I agree.

Also, when you are releasing try not to let your elbows go out. In the first photo it looks like they are sticking out. 

But again, for your second time you are doing great.


----------

